# The Dangers Of Brand Loyalty



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

Recently I have been on ebay, (I know, I should save my pennies!) and managed to pick up a pair of Leicas for reasonable money:

1. Leica D-Lux 2 (bigger compact/bridge)

2. Leica C-Lux 2 (Small Compact)

Both are apparently re-badged Panasonics with a reputation for having "noisy" sensors particularly in low light, but I have been really impressed with the quality of the photos they produce. And there is something about the Leica heritage that just draws me in. The D-Lux2 looks particularly nice.

Question is,am I just being suckered by the advertising/brand? Or are they worth the premium over the Panasonic versions?

Opinions please


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Charlie...

I stand to be corrected but I always understood Leica digicams to be made by Panasonic to Leica specification. To me that infers a superior product to the bog standard Panasonic, good as those cameras are.

If so, then all well and good, but even if they are exactly the same specification they still have the cachet of the Leica badge, and that is worth money. It's probably a bit like the Jaguar X series being essentially the same car as a Mondeo, but I know which I would choose of the two..... Equally if prices were within reach I think I would spend more to get the Leica variant if I were looking for a digicam.

You won't really know the answer to your question until it comes time to sell them. Only then can you see if they are worth more or less than the equivalent Panasonic.

Rob


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Leica digitals such as these _are _made by Panasonic, and in some cases are identical except for the badge.

Some, such as the D-LUX 2, which a re-cased Panasonic DMC-LX1, have a different form with identical electronics.

In other cases the software has been found to be different resulting in slightly better results from the Leica badged cameras.

I love my film Leicas, but bought the Panasonic digital; if it's not from Wetzlar, it's not, to me, a Leica.... and a 40% markup for the little red badge was something I wouldn't pay! The residual prices on all digitals, Leica included, are poor...

That said, at current used prices, there are a couple of compacts I'd like! And, of course, I'd love the M8, but I'd probably buy an Epson R-D1!


----------



## Charlie_Croker (Sep 30, 2007)

chris l said:


> Leica digitals such as these _are _made by Panasonic, and in some cases are identical except for the badge.
> 
> Some, such as the D-LUX 2, which a re-cased Panasonic DMC-LX1, have a different form with identical electronics.
> 
> ...


Well that's what I thought, today at work I got the opportunity to test a Panasonic LX1 against the Leica D-lux2, I work as an Ops manager on railway and discovered that a colleague has a Panasonic LX1. We both set camera settings to be the same, then took a photo of a train in the platform, we saved shot as .jpg, in highest resolution and set the photo ratio at 16:9, this is what we discovered:

1. The Panasonic jpg. was 300KB larger.

2. Both of us, (and one other person in our office) agreed that the Leica image was better, (blind testing), somehow it appeared warmer?

3. Apparently there are firmware differences, well various websites say there is a difference in the settings and possibly the lens coating.

I too would love an M8, (and a DB9 to carry it around in!)

I can't justify both a C-Lux and a D-Lux2 so one will no doubt be up for sale soon!


----------

